# Label Manufacturers?



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anybody know of or could point me in the direction of any Label manufacturers for 250g coffee pouches?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a chat to the team at The Bag Broker and mention that you are a member of Coffee Forums UK


----------



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, will give it a try


----------

